# Non-distilled water OK for re-humidifying a new Humidor?



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

I got the CI $15 special (8 sticks and a small humidor - what a deal) today. Didn't have any distilled water handy so I threw a shallow dish of regular tap in there to get thing started. Will that be an issue? Also, what's the reason for distilled anyway...to avoid mold and such?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Simple answer is no!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Distilled water is best but tap water will do OK in a pinch. Tap water is frowned upon due to the minerals and hard water deposits it contains. It will clog up the pores of a humidification element such as beads as such. But, for evaporative purposes as you described and provided there is no direct contact of the tap water and the wood or humidity element, it should be OK.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I would only used distilled water, because of possible mold issues. A couple bucks to keep from a possible 'oh crap' situation. :shock:


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont do it, wait till tomorrow and buy a gallon of distilled for a buck, 1 more day of wait is not worth the problems in the long run.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Right on, brother!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep I agree, while it MAY not cause a problem, it also MAY cause a problem. Not worth the risk of mold in my opinion.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

why take a chance?


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, OK, I'm a believer! 

eep: *takes cover*

Pulled it and will make a run to the store tomorrow for a gallon of distilled.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Yep I agree, while it MAY not cause a problem, it also MAY cause a problem. Not worth the risk of mold in my opinion.


Yep I got lazy a few times in desktops and ended up with a shitload of mold, I also had rh problem back then, so I don't know why but for 89 cents a gallon wtf why indeed take a chance!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, it ain't the $0.89, it's the trip to the store that's my problem!

Yeah, I'm lazy.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> Well, it ain't the $0.89, it's the trip to the store that's my problem!
> 
> Yeah, I'm lazy.












Procrastinators UNITE!

...TOMORROW!

Dude, look at all that smoke, he musta smoked a HUGE cigar! LOL!

But really, don't risk it, Eric! Your treasure box will love you if you love it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I always wanted to be a procrastinator. I just never got 'round to it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Tap water will clog up humidification devices.
A bowl of tap water is a different story.
The water will evaporate leaving impurities behind.
That said, distilled water is cheap and there's no excuse not to use it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey what about _deionized_ water?? like what ur s'posed ta put in your radiator?


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Hey what about _deionized_ water?? like what ur s'posed ta put in your radiator?


deionized water is just water with all the ions removed salt iron coper etc.. harmfull bacria will usaly still exist therefore I would not recomend it


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Unless you live in some third-world country (or simply have a crappy water recycling facility) there is no way for "bacteria" to exist in the chlorine laden water we get from the tap today. As for mold, even if using distilled water this can occur.

I stand by my original post but also again will say that distilled water is best.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

Hermit said:


> Tap water will clog up humidification devices.
> A bowl of tap water is a different story.
> The water will evaporate leaving impurities behind.
> That said, distilled water is cheap and there's no excuse not to use it.


well said someone paid attention in science class


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

digital said:


> deionized water is just water with all the ions removed salt iron coper etc.. harmfull bacria will usaly still exist therefore I would not recomend it


Interesting, thank you!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Distilled water is best but tap water will do OK in a pinch. Tap water is frowned upon due to the minerals and hard water deposits it contains. It will clog up the pores of a humidification element such as beads as such. But, for evaporative purposes as you described and provided there is no direct contact of the tap water and the wood or humidity element, it should be OK.


OK, I have to bring this up. When you make distilled water you evaporate water and condense the steam. That is distilled water. Right? It seems to me that any minerals in tap water will remain in the dish containing the water but not in the cedar or cigars.

But, a lot of water supplies have chlorine dissolved in the water. I guess this is probably released into the humi as the tap water evaporates.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Hermit said:


> Tap water will clog up humidification devices.
> A bowl of tap water is a different story.
> The water will evaporate leaving impurities behind.
> That said, distilled water is cheap and there's no excuse not to use it.


I've been tempted to point this out myself, but its hard to change conventional wisdom on websites like this (try explaining to someone why "back pressure" is bad for auto engines when they've been lead to believe its needed all their lives :tape.

When tap water evaporates, the water leaves behind the minerals and chemicals dissolved in it. So, you don't apply tap water to things like beads, or sponges, or wipe down cedar with it, etc. You use distilled water so it leaves nothing behind.

But if you're just trying to season a humidor by leaving a shot glass of tap water in the center of it to evaporate, when it does evaporate it will leave all the minerals in the shot glass.


----------

